# Movers Within Mexico



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We found some hand made wooden furniture in Mexico City that we love. It's very well made, has a great style and is very inexpensive. We'd love to furnish our new house with it but there's one problem -- we live in Guanajuato and they won't deliver that far away.

Before we drop the idea of buying the furniture due to geographic distance, we thought we'd explore the costs of paying for a mover to haul the stuff back to Guanajuato for us. If the cost isn't too outrageous, it might be worth it to get the furniture that we really want, especially since the purchase price is so reasonable.

Has anyone had a good experience with a moving company (or even an individual with truck for hire) for an interstate move within Mexico (foráneo).

Thanks!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Trucks and drivers*



circle110 said:


> We found some hand made wooden furniture in Mexico City that we love. It's very well made, has a great style and is very inexpensive. We'd love to furnish our new house with it but there's one problem -- we live in Guanajuato and they won't deliver that far away.
> 
> Before we drop the idea of buying the furniture due to geographic distance, we thought we'd explore the costs of paying for a mover to haul the stuff back to Guanajuato for us. If the cost isn't too outrageous, it might be worth it to get the furniture that we really want, especially since the purchase price is so reasonable.
> 
> ...


Check here or the newspaper. I would get a couple quotes.

Fletes Guanajuato - Mudanzas - Traslados - Transportación


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Find out where the furniture is made; maybe in Michoacan or in Tonala, near Guadalajara, etc. There are businesses that will deliver and carved furniture is easy to find or can be made to your order & design. Keep looking. The one who has turned you down doesn't really want to be bothered with your business.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks AlanMexicali. I had seen that vivastreet page. Unfortunatley, none of the movers on that page are from Guanajuato City and that complicates matters somewhat plus it tends to make them quote higher since neither end point is in their home city. I think that if we get someone form outside Guanajuato City we should hire a mover in el DF.

We'd also checked the paper and there's only one mover listed here in Gto.! He gave us a ridiculously high quote for a local move so I'm sure his quote for a "mudanza foránea" would be outrageous.

We have collected some quotes already but I am hoping that maybe somebody here has had a good experience personally with a particular mover that they can recommend.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Find out where the furniture is made; maybe in Michoacan or in Tonala, near Guadalajara, etc. There are businesses that will deliver and carved furniture is easy to find or can be made to your order & design. Keep looking. The one who has turned you down doesn't really want to be bothered with your business.


Thanks Rvgringo,
The furniture is made there in DF at their shop - they are not a dealer or distributor, they actually make it right there and, as you say, they will custom make or modify anything to suit your needs. You are right, because they are so good and reasonably priced they have all the customers they need right there in DF and don't want the hassle of delivering to another state.

We looked at several shops in Michoacan and the quality and style were far inferior to the the work of "El Pueblito" in DF. We haven't shopped the Guadalajara/Tonala area so that may be another option.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, you might look into having them 'bubble wrap' your purchases, so that you could transport them yourself in a large van. Such vehicles can be rented from the auto rental agencies; probably at the airport, etc. It could be worth the trouble. Otherwise, ask around for a person with a truck near hour home.
In our area, some of the 'bazars' offer inexpensive trucking options, if you know to ask.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again RV. I was unaware that you could rent a van in Mexico like that. I was telling my Mexican friends that in the US, you just go to a U-haul and rent a van and you're all set. They said you can't do that in Mexico. I'll look into it.

El Pueblito will wrap and load the furniture into a vehicle so all we'd need to do is unload it on the other end. Fortunately, the day we'd arrive here with the furniture 8 members of my fiancee's family get here for a visit... little do they know what task might await them!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lots of people own trucks in Mexico and will haul stuff for a fee. You could try asking a neighbor. When I was furnishing my house, I had stuff hauled home from Mega and from Costco. They just call an independent guy with a truck who does the delivery. You could try one of the local stores that sell big items and ask whom they recommend for deliveries. If the first one won't do intercity, they might know someone else who will.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Las Segundas*



TundraGreen said:


> Lots of people own trucks in Mexico and will haul stuff for a fee. You could try asking a neighbor. When I was furnishing my house, I had stuff hauled home from Mega and from Costco. They just call an independent guy with a truck who does the delivery. You could try one of the local stores that sell big items and ask whom they recommend for deliveries. If the first one won't do intercity, they might know someone else who will.


In Mexicali because of the heat there is 2 very large complexes side by side in the old suburbs called Las Segundas. They are retail buildings with maybe 50 furniture stores, some large, some small, some new furniture, some used including almost anything you could need to furnish a complete home. The area is in a section were all the furniture and cabinet makers shops were originally, some are still there. Outside in the parking lot is a small swap meet. There are dozens of independent guys with trucks for hire of all sizes. $150.00 pesos will get your stuff delivered.

I'm sure many cities have this. In SLP there is a Sunday swap meet that is 3 miles long and double wide [4 rows] along a wide unused railway track and I have seen antiques there and many trucks unloading and drivers waiting in the shade for a job or two. After all the thousand or so vendors working this swap meet can't all have trucks.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I would ask the vendors of the furniture . If they want to make the sell they, will be able to find someone to deliver it . I remember talking to the owner of one of the ceramics factories in Dolores Hidalgo , GTO a few years ago . She had a list and quoted me delivery prices for anywhere on the planet .


----------

